# Hello there!



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

I've only recently, compared to some, gotten into mouse care. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of people keeping or even breeding fancy mice for pet / show in my area.

I've got three mice at the moment, and one mouse who passed on earlier this year.

Hopefully I can find some people with experience and interest to chat with!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks!

Where would be the best places to chat with people about mice? Some boards seem more active than others.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello and welcome 

Where abouts are you?

As for chatting about mice, any boards there or there are probably facebook groups for your area that are a little more active


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm from the south west United States. I'd actually love to find a group to at least go to shows and see mice, which might mean I need to travel to California for their events.

I want to breed two of my mice, for pets for myself and friends, but depending on how that goes I could easily see myself getting involved more. Which means finding better stock in colors I like. :]

However, it seems a lot of the community is "offline", as in meet in person and know people personally, not online. So many mousery results on Google are no longer active.

Rats seem a bit more popular! Which is another animal I have interest in in the near future.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Ah, in that area the AFRMA would likely be your nearest bet in terms of actually going to shows. I am on the southeast coast over here and although I have had the luck of being able to travel to some shows, because of the size of the country and how spread out everyone is, you have to be able to travel often 10+ hours each way to get to them.

If you are interested in getting other mice rather than petshop stock though quite often small animal transporters like rabbit transport will do trips around the country and transport mice along for a split of the cost or money towards gas. Or there is shipping by air, but that is costly and only really practical if you are getting quite a few.

Actually in my experience in america most of the interactive is online and meetings in person are few and far between (unless you are lucky enough to have a few people in your state that is). That said most mice breeders do not tend to really have websites, some may have facebook pages but they're not always so up to date. The sheer distance involved is prohibitive to meeting in person a lot of the time.

Here is a facebook group where quite a few FMBA show breeders and many more people from different places interact

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mousebreeders/

As far as rats go, I have just got my first rats, feeder rescues actually and am looking to get in to that community but although they are more common, the community is also more divided than in mice so it actually seems a harder one to get in to.


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

I've been joining pages as I find them on Facebook, though so many are outdated. :[

Thanks for the information! I might be able to go to California, but as I'm so new to mice, don't know if I could quite justify it yet. Might work on my own mice first and see if I really like them before settling in to the hobby. Eventually I want to live out in the country, and would have plenty of room for larger scaled hobbies.

I'm hoping with my mice I can just breed for temperament, maybe take note of color and body, though they might always be flagged as petshop mice. So if I continue for any amount of time I will have to drive the distance to another show or breeder.

This is rambly, I apologize. XD


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Don't apologize, my posts tend to be rambly too!

There is nothing wrong with pet shop type mice though, the most important thing is that you have fun doing it


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

The show standard is the only standard, or is there a fancy standard?

Do you breed mice at all?


----------

